# Great British Bake Off!



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2015)

Set your clocks - starts tonight at 8pm, BBC1  A whole series of people who don't have to carb count a single thing they make! I always try and guess how much insulin I might need for the stuff Mary and Paul eat when tasting!


----------



## khskel (Aug 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Set your clocks - starts tonight at 8pm, BBC1  A whole series of people who don't have to carb count a single thing they make! I always try and guess how much insulin I might need for the stuff Mary and Paul eat when tasting!




Looking forward to have a like button after the re vamp


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2015)

Quite a few good bakers - agreed with the Star Baker selection  Flora to win because I'm biased towards the pretty one. I picked Stu to leave, nothing really went right for him. Really felt for poor Dorret, but well done for not putting it in the bin!


----------



## Redkite (Aug 5, 2015)

Didn't watch it today, probably will later though.  But I was annoyed this morning when BBC Breakfast interviewed one of last year's finalists and he joked he'd "made all my friends fat and almost given my dog diabetes".  Not funny!


----------



## Robin (Aug 5, 2015)

it was cruel to make them chop walnuts in the first week I spotted at least three fingers with blue plasters on.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Didn't watch it today, probably will later though.  But I was annoyed this morning when BBC Breakfast interviewed one of last year's finalists and he joked he'd "made all my friends fat and almost given my dog diabetes".  Not funny!



I saw that too, it's a shame that this has become the subject of a commonplace joke, it undermines what people go through and also what people believe about the condition - that it's a lifestyle problem and easy to deal with. Nothing against the baker himself, it's just an illustration of how ingrained this type of thing has become


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 6, 2015)

Bake off just makes life better . I was a bit worried for all the fellas at one point, they didn't do especially well in the first round, aside from one.  That mousse cake was a disaster but that was ambitious in a tent.  Extra slice on Friday, yay!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Bake off just makes life better . I was a bit worried for all the fellas at one point, they didn't do especially well in the first round, aside from one.  That mousse cake was a disaster but that was ambitious in a tent.  Extra slice on Friday, yay!



Extra Slice is a stroke of genius, love Jo Brand  What did you think about the somewhat inane male commentary that's been introduced? 'An egg is broken into a bowl' 'the oven door is opened' - hmm, not too sure about that


----------



## Bloden (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds like sweet-toothed diabetic torture!


----------



## Annette (Aug 6, 2015)

Apparently one of the weeks is all about 'free from' type baking - wheat free, sugar free, etc. Am looking forward to that one!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 6, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Apparently one of the weeks is all about 'free from' type baking - wheat free, sugar free, etc. Am looking forward to that one!



You forgot 'flavour-free'!


----------



## Robin (Aug 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Extra Slice is a stroke of genius, love Jo Brand  What did you think about the somewhat inane male commentary that's been introduced? 'An egg is broken into a bowl' 'the oven door is opened' - hmm, not too sure about that


I must be really inobservant, I hadn't even noticed there was a commentry. having Googled it, the voice over has indeed changed. I checked with my daughter, she hadn't noticed either. Must be hereditary inobservance!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2015)

Northerner said:


> What did you think about the somewhat inane male commentary that's been introduced? 'An egg is broken into a bowl' 'the oven door is opened' - hmm, not too sure about that





Robin said:


> I must be really inobservant, I hadn't even noticed there was a commentry. having Googled it, the voice over has indeed changed. I checked with my daughter, she hadn't noticed either. Must be hereditary inobservance!



I've just realised what this is, and why I haven't noticed it before! I have noticed it on other programmes recently, and was starting to think it must be some new 'fashion', but no! It's because I've got 'Audio Description' switched on on my TV!  Goodness knows how that got selected, it took me quite a while to find it on the menus and sub-menus to switch it off! Bah!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 9, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Extra Slice is a stroke of genius, love Jo Brand  What did you think about the somewhat inane male commentary that's been introduced? 'An egg is broken into a bowl' 'the oven door is opened' - hmm, not too sure about that



Audio description. Hahaha.  We get that here on The Simpsons sometimes. Made me laugh...you must've thought the producers had dumbed the programme down a tad too far!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2015)

Bloden said:


> Audio description. Hahaha.  We get that here on The Simpsons sometimes. Made me laugh...you must've thought the producers had dumbed the programme down a tad too far!



Something clicked last night when I was flicking through channels and landed on 'The Duchess' film with Keira Knightley - I just found it hard to believe they would have that sort of commentary on a major film release! 

Doh!


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 9, 2015)

Well thank goodness for that, I read the comment about the voice over and thought I'd just not noticed it, then I convinced myself it was the fella from come dine with me, so I watched a bit again from the recording and still didnt spot a voiceover...that explains why 

I had a television stuck on screen in screen mode for about six weeks once, couldn't work out which button I'd pressed to make it happen.  These new tangled teleboxes   wasn't at all embarrassed when nephew picked up the remote and turned it off without even looking


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2015)

Hehe!  I'm just glad I knew that such a thing existed, otherwise I would have been watching things quietly fuming at this new trend! 

BTW, it is repeated today at 4pm on BBC1 for anyone who missed it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2015)

*Scandal as it emerges favourite Marie has 'professional training'*

Oh dear! All over the papers today  (Un)surprisingly, nothing on the BBC website though...

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...marie-has-professional-training-10447378.html


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2015)

Biscuits tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2015)

Good show! I predicted Star Baker, but couldn't decide who would go. Glad Nadiya is still in it, she's becoming my favourite  No-one really stands out yet as a potential champion


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2015)

Which “Great British Bake Off 2015” Contestant Are You?  I got Tamal! 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/scottybryan/no-you-cant-be-norman#.ue2qaQpV1


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Which “Great British Bake Off 2015” Contestant Are You?  I got Tamal!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/scottybryan/no-you-cant-be-norman#.ue2qaQpV1


I got Flora......I only need to knock about 40 years off my age...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2015)

Robin said:


> I got Flora......I only need to knock about 40 years off my age...



Clearly you are young at heart!


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm glad you said that. I'll watch it with great interest.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 18, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Apparently one of the weeks is all about 'free from' type baking - wheat free, sugar free, etc. Am looking forward to that one!


I'm glad you said that. I'll watch it with great interest.

(Forgot to include message which helps comment to make sense!)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

The 'free from' one is on tonight, should be interesting, especially the sugar-free one, to see how they get round it and what the finished articles are like  Probably will still be loaded with white flour!


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm already dreading the nonsense they're going to spout about diabetes, totally ignoring type 1 diabetics and further reinforcing the "all type 2 diabetics are obese" meme.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

I've always thought they should do a 'Come Dine with Me' featuring Type 1 and Type 2 diabetics, might help explode a few myths


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, not overly impressed with the 'sugar-free' section, since they just replaced it with honey or syrup!


----------



## khskel (Sep 3, 2015)

If it's not white and in a packet it's not sugar is it .


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 4, 2015)

I must admit I was dissapointed. I was hoping they'd have done lower carb cakes.  I wasn't surprised they used maple, agave and honey I was expecting that, mostly because the trendy "no sugar" lifestyle means generally no refined white sugar, but I'd hoped they might go with more alternative options for the flour, and much less syrup.  That said my current experiments with lower carb cakes is proving how difficult it is to get a cake like infrastructure without flour of the traditional wheat variety so maybe it was all too much for them


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Sep 4, 2015)

I was thinking exactly the same. I wasn't disappointed that they didn't mention diabetes or anything, as it would likely have been wildly misinformed, but I couldn't see the point of 'no sugar' cakes when they were pumped full of flour, agarve, honey and maple syrup. The gluten free pittas might have been useful for coeliacs?


----------

